# Jacking Up The Outback



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I began to adjust the brakes on my 26RS today, but got only as far as jacking up one wheel. Thinking about all that weight on the jack led me to back off and ask about this before proceeding. I blocked the opposing wheels and placed the hydraulic jack under one axle, a few inches from the brake drum. I found it difficult to get leverage on the jack due to the very tight working space under the trailer, but managed to get the wheel off the ground about an inch. Questions:
1) It seems it would be easier to jack up the frame since I'd be operating the jack from the side of the trailer. Is this do-able and not harmful to the frame?
2) If you jack up the axle, wouldn't you have to place the hydraulic jack some distance from the brake drum (even further under the trailer) so that you'd have room to adjust the brakes? Or do you remove the jack completely after blocking the axle or trailer frame?
3) What do you use to block the trailer, and where do you do that? The jackstands I have are designed to cradle an axle, though I really don't know if I can get the axle high enough to get one underneath. Seems like this design of jackstand might tear up the underbelly material if I used them to support any part of the frame.

These seem like elementary questions as I write this. However, this is one job I want to get right. Your ideas and experiences, please........
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Jacking the axle is a bad idea! You can bend it and throw it out of alignment.

The frame is the best option, or the equalizer as keeper18 suggested.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Camper Man said:


> I began to adjust the brakes on my 26RS today, but got only as far as jacking up one wheel. Thinking about all that weight on the jack led me to back off and ask about this before proceeding. I blocked the opposing wheels and placed the hydraulic jack under one axle, a few inches from the brake drum. I found it difficult to get leverage on the jack due to the very tight working space under the trailer, but managed to get the wheel off the ground about an inch. Questions:
> 1) It seems it would be easier to jack up the frame since I'd be operating the jack from the side of the trailer. Is this do-able and not harmful to the frame?
> 2) If you jack up the axle, wouldn't you have to place the hydraulic jack some distance from the brake drum (even further under the trailer) so that you'd have room to adjust the brakes? Or do you remove the jack completely after blocking the axle or trailer frame?
> 3) What do you use to block the trailer, and where do you do that? The jackstands I have are designed to cradle an axle, though I really don't know if I can get the axle high enough to get one underneath. Seems like this design of jackstand might tear up the underbelly material if I used them to support any part of the frame.
> ...


I'd be real cautious about jacking the frame...as sturdy as they may look, one wrong twist and the whole frame if off kilter.
Bob


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've always jacked ours up by the frame right next to where the springs attached. Not sure about jacking up by the equalizer, is that okay to do?

Mike


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

camping479 said:


> I've always jacked ours up by the frame right next to where the springs attached.


I would say that's the safest bet. The manual states specifically _not_ to jack it by the axles themselves, but at the frame where the assembly attaches.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

FZ1dave said:


> I've always jacked ours up by the frame right next to where the springs attached.


I would say that's the safest bet. The manual states specifically _not_ to jack it by the axles themselves, but at the frame where the assembly attaches.
[/quote]
The manual... What a novil place to look but I never think to check it first.









Good luck! 
DT


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Its a pain to do but I have used my leveling blocks in front of the front tire and pulled the camper up onto them untill the rear wheel lifts off the ground. Then I put them behind the rear wheel and push it back up on it till the front wheel lifts. This requires moving the trailer 4 times to adjust all the brakes but I don't have to worry about bending anything.

Gary


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Fastest and safest way I have found. I just back it on the rear wheel and forward on the front wheel.

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=10867


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice, I like that !!!


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Nice, I like that !!!


That is a neat tool.....I just got one on Ebay for $30.....Alot lighter than toting another floor jack around....

Kirk


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

fspieg said:


> Fastest and safest way I have found. I just back it on the rear wheel and forward on the front wheel.
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...fm?skunum=10867


YEP....
you beat me to it! I like this one.

MaeJae


----------

